# Front Panel: HD Audio or not?



## toyo (May 20, 2009)

Hello, 
The case is a DLC-MD302. You can't imagine my surprise when I did find out my case is, actually, a case with a "name". I ordered the cheapest cheap just to put my money into CPU&GPU, had no other choice.
The problem is, I tried to use the front panel, it has 2xUSB, mic&headphones, USB ok, mic-dunno, headphones-best I could was to hear them simultaneously with the speakers. I checked the P5Q connecting, seems ok. The jack detection seem to be non-functional... googled these things and read the resulting threads, people seem to have problems with ALC1200 from Realtek. 
I'm thinking that if I wanna use the front panel jacks, I should at least know if they are AC'97 or HD (which I seriously doubt) and set them right from BIOS. I'm in no way an audio specialist or something, but my machine is clean, last drivers installed, updates too, so it should be functional 
The front panel had these written on it: "94HB YS-1 WS E190407"
Thank you in advance.


----------



## etrigan420 (May 20, 2009)

Not familiar with the Realtek software, but is there an option to "Mute speakers when headphones detected"?

I think that's how it's worded with my X-Fi...


----------



## m4gicfour (May 20, 2009)

I did a bit of googling on your case, and there is definitely very little info about it out there. 

My suggestion would be to take a picture (high-res if possible) of the connectors from different angles and try to get in contact with someone from the X-FI Clubhouse. While this isn't strictly related to XFI, there is a lot of knowledge of general computer audio hardware concentrated in them. That's probably your best bet.


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

The connector on the case does not determine if it is HD audio the soundcard/controller does.  As the front ports are simply passthrough of the rears..

Since the autodetection does not work (not familiar with realtec/xfi stuff) What you will want to do is switch off the rear outputs... (line out)  though this may also shut the front ports off as they should be straight passthrough for the rears...  Its the onboard audio right?

I think best situation is do it with hardware... turn the speakers off when you are using the front jacks...


----------



## m4gicfour (May 20, 2009)

Tau said:


> The connector on the case does not determine if it is HD audio the soundcard/controller does.  As the front ports are simply passthrough of the rears..



True, it does not determine whether the mobo puts out HD/AZALIA or AC'97; HOWEVER the connector wiring is different, and if his case does not have a connector for both then he needs to know what his case supports so he can properly set the setting in BIOS to work with the header on his case.

I'm no genius in this area, so I don't know if having the wrong standard would cause his problem, or simply not work. Thats why I suggested he talk to some of the audio hardware gurus.


Your suggestion would also work, of course.


To the OP, now that I think of it, I remember an old board a friend had that needed to have some kind of jumper set to select whether or not to use the auto-off for the rear connectors. I think it was labelelled FPDET or something similar. Longshot, but maybe you have a similar need?


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> True, it does not determine whether the mobo puts out HD/AZALIA or AC'97; HOWEVER the connector wiring is different, and if his case does not have a connector for both then he needs to know what his case supports so he can properly set the setting in BIOS to work with the header on his case.
> 
> I'm no genius in this area, so I don't know if having the wrong standard would cause his problem, or simply not work. Thats why I suggested he talk to some of the audio hardware gurus.
> 
> ...





Erm the wiring/pinout shouldent be any diffrent as what determines the HD audio is in the codec/decoder NOT at all in the connectors....

3.5mm is 3.5mm...


----------



## m4gicfour (May 20, 2009)

Tau said:


> ...the wiring/pinout shouldent be any diffrent as what determines the HD audio is in the codec/decoder NOT at all in the connectors....


Shouldn't, but is. 

On the MOBO side the connector is different. In fact it is actually the same, but the wires are positioned differently If I remember correctly.








Here's a pic from my Silverstone Lascala LC-13's FP header.


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> Shouldn't, but is.
> 
> On the MOBO side the connector is different. In fact it is actually the same, but the wires are positioned differently If I remember correctly.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.

Thats a bunch of rubbish though =/

(I have an LC-14M )


----------



## m4gicfour (May 20, 2009)

Tau said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Thats a bunch of rubbish though =/
> 
> (I have an LC-14M )




It most certainly is rubbish, but you know how competing standards like to be proprietary...

Yeah, the LC-series are nice, but I had a bitch of a time fitting my TX750's yards of cabling into it. Had to remove the HDD bay and put the HDD under the floppy (which doesn't fit properly B/C of the heatspreaders on the DHX ram) Sigh. Should have gotten an HX. anywho, Back on topic...


----------



## toyo (May 20, 2009)

I thanked everyone for the useful info. When I'll get home i'll make sure and check the connector type, which I strongly remember to be the one with the little cables exiting and entering the same connector (AC'97). I'll open the case and take a second look tho will get back with the results.


----------

